# MBTI and the 9 types of intelligence?



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

The other day, a friend was telling me about the 9 types of intelligence and it got me thinking about any correspondences. The 9 types are: naturalist, logical-mathematical, spatial, musical, existential, interpersonal, intrapersonal, kinaesthetic and linguistic. 

I took this quiz(which you'll have to copy and paste) 
Multiple Intelligences -- Assessment

And out of a maximum value of 5 for each type my reults were:

4.71 Spatial
4.57 Nature
3.29 Self (intrapersonal)

and my lowest by far was mathematical at 1.43.

Reading an article on funkymbtifiction.com my results don't really match INFP

What did you get? Does it match what you might expect for your type?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

There is the MBTI+9, as well as adding the love languages of gifting, affirmation, service and physical intimacy

http://personalitycafe.com/general-...-3-somatotype-3-representational-systems.html


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

Short analysis:
My type: IxxP fi dom description fits me better. Have done this tests before, and tend to score higher on logic/math and langauge, and lower on self and not have bode movement as highest its tend to be logic/math.
4 Body movement 
3.43 Self
2.86 Logic/math
Fi doms tend to be good at language ,and music. And logic/math lowest. But for me its the opposite. 
And my langauge and music are my lowest intelligence.


----------



## PixeledCherry (Apr 8, 2017)

3.57: Language
3.57: Nature
3: Musical
------------------
Self: 3
Spatial: 2.71
Logic/Math: 2.14
Social: 2.14
Body Movement: 1.71


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

4.71 Self (Intrapersonal)
4.00 Language
4.00 Logic/Math

----------------

3.71 Spatial
3.57 Social (Interpersonal)
3.00 Musical
2.29 Nature (Naturalist)
2.14 Kinesthetic


* *





Self: You have a very good sense of self. You like to spend time by yourself and think things over. You will often take in information from another person, mull it over by yourself, and come back to that person later to discuss it. You like working on projects on your own. You often prefer to learn by trial and error. Effective techniques to enhance your learning include keeping a journal and giving yourself time to reflect on new ideas and information. 

Language: You enjoy enjoy saying, hearing, and seeing words. You like telling stories. You are motivated by books, records, dramas, opportunities for writing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your language intelligence include reading aloud, especially plays and poetry. Another idea is to write down reflections on what you've read. You may also enjoy exploring and developing your love of words, i.e., meanings of words, origin of words and idioms, names. 

Logic/math:You enjoy exploring how things are related, and you like to understand how things work. You like mathematical concepts, puzzles and manipulative games. You are good at critical thinking. 





Being high in logic/math is expected for an INTP. I guess I really practiced with intrapersonal skills since I think it is important to know yourself so I can make the logical decision or belief.. +a couple of years of personal development seems to help. My own need for intrapersonal knowledge is probably one of the main reasons I'm obsessed with personality typing in the first place. The skill in language must have gotten in there because of all the books I read.

Oh well, gotta agree with kinesthetic being last. I'm shitty at sports. My hand eye coordination is terrible and so are my other physical skills. You'd expect for a Fe inferior to be worse at interpersonal skills but I've done some effort over my amazing lack of them in my past.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

5 - Logic/math.
4.14 - Musical.
4 - Social/Interpersonal.

I'm a computer science/engineering student who always loved maths and science, this caused me to self-type as NTP types. I'm always patronising and looking for logical correlations between situations, ideas and objects with said ones being put into insight.

Also, as the stereotype says, I suck at sports. 1.86 in Kinesthetic which is not surpising me at all.


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

There is mine !
4.74 - Language
4.43 - Self
4.14 - Social


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

1. Musical (4.86)
2. Intrapersonal (3.86)
3. Spatial (3.71)
---
4. Interpersonal (2.57)
5. Linguistic (2.29)
6. Logical (2)
7. Naturalistic (1.71)
8. Kinesthetic (1.57)

Of the top 3, intra-personal seems to be the only one matching with INFP, according to an article.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Spatial-4.43

Logic-4.29

Intrapersonal-4.14

Language-2.71

Naturalistic-2.29

Kinesthetic-1.14

Musical-1

Interpersonal-1


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Self: 4.14
Nature 3.29
Body movement: 3.14
Musical: 3
Spatial: 3
Social: 3
Language: 2.71
Logic/Math: 1.71


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Top three: musical: 4.86
spatial: 4.57
nature: 4.14
_________
followed by:
social: 4.00
language 3.57
body movement: 3.57
self: 3
logical/math 2.14

Music and art are huge parts of my world and I feel happiest out in nature, so all of this makes sense. It's fun to share it with other people, so, yep, social in the fourth place makes sense. 

I'm not good at anything that involves rapid movements, especially of incoming projectiles, probably due to eyesight and depth perception. This definitely had an effect on my "body movement" score. I am, however, a "tactile learner."

But I think that my scores make sense for my type (esfp).


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

Top 3:

1. Intrapersonal Intelligence
2. Musical Intelligence
3. Visual/Spacial Intelligence

I'm an INFP


----------



## xVladdy (Sep 19, 2018)

Logic/math: 4
Spatial: 3.57
Body movement: 3

I don't exactly know what type I am.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ISFJ

Interpersonal/Social: 4.29
Intrapersonal/Self: 3.86
Linguistic/Language: 2.57

basically.


----------



## ItsMeTheENFP (Sep 10, 2018)

ENFP here!

Top three:
Music: 4.86
Spatial: 4.29
Social: 3.57

And you wonder why I thought I was an ESFP for a while! <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/happy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Happy" class="inlineimg" /> 

It’s actually a game in my family to find songs I don’t know. They’ll play random songs for me and if I can’t guess the song in ten seconds, I lose. I can usually identify it based off the first beat of music, though.

I’m also the navigator on campus and in the family, so I’d expect spatial to be high. Seriously, though—complete strangers will stop me and ask how to get somewhere. I guess I look like I know where I’m going?

And social? Well, what else did you expect from an ENFP? 😂

Others:
Language: 3.43 
Body: 3.43 
Self: 3.29 
Nature: 2.71 
Math: 1.57

Guess I should pay more attention to nature and.... **shudders**... math.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

musical 4.86
self 3.86
language 3.57
nature 3.57
social 3.43
logic 3
kinesthetic 3
spatial 2.71

seems accurate


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Huh? Why does it ask if I have a large vocabulary instead of testing me for it, like an IQ test would? I don't want to decide between 4 and 5, I want the test to decide...


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

3.14
*Spatial:* You remember things visually, including exact sizes and shapes of objects. You like posters, charts, and graphics. You like any kind of visual clues. You enjoy drawing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your spatial intelligence include creating and/or using pictures, maps, diagrams, and graphs as you learn things.

Pretty accurate.


2.86
*Nature:* You are sensitive to nature and environment. You probably know the names of rocks, flowers, birds, and trees. You love to be outdoors. 


Not very accurate. I don't know names of rocks or crap like that.


2.71
*Musical:*You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. 


Very accurate. I was nodding my head the whole time reading.




2.57
Body Movement

2.57
Self

2.43
Social

2.29
Language


Shit (1.43)
Logical Math


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Musical: 4.14

Nature: 4.14

Spacial: 3.71

Language: 3

Self: 2.86

Social: 2.87

Body movement: 2.14

Logic/Math: 1.57

That mostly sounds about right, the last few on the list seem out of order a bit to me, especially social, but the top three are what I usually get, and It got pretty close to what I got on this test: https://personalitymax.com/report/?...3-67-73&ls=74-51-54&bh=43&name_key=5d861ddbcf


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Self = 4.14
Nature = 2.86
Language = 2.71

I don't really see a connection to being ISFJ, but rather type 4. And being hyper-aware of my weaknesses. I was kind of brutally honest.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

High on Musical, Logic/Math, Self
Low on Language, Social, Body Movement


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kinesthetic 4.43

Naturalist 4.14

Spatial 4

Social 4

Musical 3.71

Language 3.29

Logic/Math 3.29

Intrapersonal 2.86


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Musical	4.43 

Self	3.43

Math/logic 3.29

Nature	3.14

Spatial	2.71	

Body and Social 2.57

Langauge 1.57


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Logic/Math: 4.29
Language: 3.86
Musical: 3.86
Self: 3.43
Spatial: 2.43
Body Movement: 2.00
Social: 2.00
Nature: 1.14


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

intrapersonal: 4.86
linguistic: 4.43 = interpersonal
musical: 3.14
naturalist: 3.00
logic: 2.57
kinesthetic: 2.29
spatial: 2.00


----------



## MeeshkaSkwoz (Oct 4, 2018)

Musical: 4.71
Language (Linguistic): 3.86
Social (Interpersonal): 3.86
---------------------------------------
Logic/Math: 3.57
Self (Intrapersonal): 3.57
Body Movement (Kinesthetic): 2.29
Nature (Naturalist): 2
Spatial: 1.71

Well, for an ENTP, seems about right. That Ne dominating at musical and linguistic aspects, Ti granting a little greatness in Logic/Math and Si fucking me up at environmental aspects.
oof


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Kinesthetic (what a shock) 4.43
Social 4.29 (actually a shock)
Logic/Math 4.14 (not a shock)
Musical 4.0 (slightly surprised I scored this high)
Spatial 4.0 (actually thought this would be higher, I'm basically a human compass)
Linguistic 3.71 (Well its slightly above average and that's exactly how I'd describe my linguistic abilities, so sure)
Self 3.14 (Yep, really don't care, but lol'd at 3.14)
Nature 3.14 (I tend to stay indoors)

Average is 3, so apparently I'm above average or average on everything. I always thought I was terrible with introspection but I guess I was comparing it to my other modalities and not to other people's ability to introspect (because how would I know anyway). Probably still pretty shitty at it anyway and this test is just generous or really easy to cheat on, or both. The high social score was pretty shocking, but I've always had fairly well developed Fe for an ISTP and I think its just that coming through...k...bedtime. nthego::sleepytime:


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Logic Math 4.73
Social 4.73
Nature 4.2
Sports 3.7
Language/spatial/self about 3
Music 2 

My body is built for power while my brain is built for problem solving and fun. 
Completely useless and music/drawing/writing or anything that involves physical precision.


----------



## Kiriae (Oct 2, 2015)

The ENTP genius here got:

Logic/Math 4.71
Spatial 4.43
Social 3.71
Language 3.57
Musical 2.57
Self 2.57
Nature 2.29
Body Movement 1.86

No surprises. Well, I though my musical score will be a little bit higher. But I don't really like music even if I can sing and have a sense of rhythm. Silence is better. It's easier to focus on reading/thinking and hear what people around say when there is no music mixing in. And musical instruments are usually too loud for my sensitive ears.


----------



## HonorableGoblin (May 17, 2016)

Language
self
spatial

were the top 3 for me.

Math and music were the bottom 2.

I think some of the questions have nothing to do with intelligence of any kind. Whether or not I feel safe with strangers depends on what the strangers are like and what my previous experiences have been with strangers. It also depends on what kind of safe we're talking about. I don't usually think a stranger will randomly stab me, but they might ridicule me for being strange, if I let my weirdness show. Safe from being manipulated into helping someone who wants to take advantage? I don't know. I'm not overly trusting, but I'm not paranoid either.


----------



## Starbreaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Above Average: Kinesthetic, Musical, Spatial, Logical/Math, Nature
Average: Interpersonal
Below Average: Linguistic (just below the 3 average), Intrapersonal


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

4.57 - Self
4.29 - Musical
4 - Language
3.57 - Math
3.43 - Nature
3.43 - Body Movement
2.57 - Social
1.86 - Spatial

Seems like I have a terrible sense of direction, apparently...


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Musical 4.29
Self 4.29
Language 4.14

Spatial 3.57
Nature 3.29
Math 3.14

Body 2.29
Social 2.29


----------



## brightonrock (May 9, 2019)

i’m an ENFP 

4 - musical 
3.57 - social 
3.43 - self 
3.14 - nature 
3 - spatial 
2.71 - language 
1.71 - logic/math 
1.71 - body movement


----------



## Tizzle2daJay (Aug 25, 2019)

INTJ here. Got Self (4.43), Social (4.29), and Musical (3.86) as my top 3. Not a surprise for me, I consistently tend to find myself outside of what the typical INTJ looks like.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I always got different results for these and never really took them seriously... let's see

3. Linguistic
3. Kinesthetic
3. Self

2.86. Spatial
2.57. Natural
2.57. Social
2.29. Logical-mathematical
1.71. Musical

Fuck you math! Fuck you music! Right in the ear! Death to math and music! I've always hated you! 

See this is my problem with these tests... I am logical, but not mathematical, but the test keeps repeating questions about numbers, so I got a lower score than I would normally have for logical intelligence. One final thing is the fact that I'm mostly an instinctive person, which is not covered by any of these versions of intelligence... I do whatever my instinct tells me to do and for the most part, it is very reliable. It knows how to take advantage of opportunities and how to avoid traps, so I trust it fully. It does make mistakes from time to time, but it's very rare.


----------

